# Sweet potato and yam leaves...



## Keith D. (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, so while I was in town yesterday I decided to purchase a red yam, a sweet potato and a white sweet potato. I was thinking about planting them and letting them grow and harvesting the leaves and giving my torts 4 or 5 leaves cut up into there weekly salad mix. Is this a good idea? I read they are edible but really couldn't find any hard facts about how much to feed, I do know they have a higher phosphorus to calcium level. Any info would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll tag both @Turtulas-Len and @bouaboua for you. I know they have each grown sweet potatoes. Maybe they might have some ideas for you

Also, I'm pretty sure Bouaboua's cute tortoises are snacking on some sweet potato leaves on one of the pictures he posted on this page of the garden chat thread. They're so amazingly adorable, it's worth peeking at! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/garden-chat-photos-for-torts-and-people-♫-♫.104546/


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 5, 2015)

The only one I grow for tortoise food is the ole common sweet potato. have no experience with the others.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 16, 2015)

here is a link to some info http://www.feedipedia.org/node/551


----------

